# conceptshow 2004 - Gawsworth Hall - Sunday Aug 29th



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

He he! Its that time of year again 

Whilst primarily an opportunity for like minded New Beetle enthusiasts to get together â€˜conceptshowâ€™ hopes to bring together a variety of â€˜concept carsâ€™ which have actually made it into production.









'It's a TT logo' 

Hence we have invited members of the Mini-forum, The Smart Car Owners club and the PT Cruiser Club as well as your own TT register/site

The show will be held at Gawsworth Hall, near Macclesfield, Cheshire on Sunday August 29th (Bank Holiday weekend)

If you grow tired of looking at cars there is a lovely house and gardens to visit too. There is also a Craft Fair on in the adjacent field so there promises to be something for everyone. 
Entry to the show is â€˜technicallyâ€™ free but as the owners of the estate make a charge for the House and Gardens we have to therefore make a charge to cover this. That will be Â£5.00 but this obviously allows entry to house/gardens and craft fair.

I do hope you can join us on the day which promises to be very enjoyable indeed. Any TTdrivers will be invited to display their car with the rest of your club.

Please do not hesitate to contact me on 01625 879189 for any further details or visit the conceptshow website at www.conceptshow.co.uk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

At long last, Paul 

where have you been? phone off the hook, e-mail dead, web site only with last years news until recently.

I'm so glad you're back and posting what I've told everyone who asked about the Concept Car Show 

I will be there as all the other years 

Have you see the post about the German Sports Car Show? I'm sure it's of interest to you


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Paul

We will be there   again

Any N W people cruising down


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Of course, David 8) Coffee/breakfast at our house?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK Dani will see , what time ? if it is early :?

Will bring Â£Â£Â£'s for gscs


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Of course, David 8) Coffee/breakfast at our house?


can i come to dani  i will try not to get lost this time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Of course you can come, Andy. I'll send you a detaild route plan :wink:

Breakfast at 8:30am? Leave our house at 9:30am


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Will actually try and make this one since I am now back in the shi**y weather UK! Yay....NOT! :? 
Hopefully it will be a good sunny Sunday, and since I live nearby, shud make an appereance! Yipeee!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Would and usually do but a friend has decided to get married so no can do this year!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wouldn't mind going but will be in San Diego 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> Would and usually do but a friend has decided to get married so no can do this year!


Big shame, Andy



wallsendmag said:


> Wouldn't mind going but will be in San Diego 8)


Show off :x :wink: 

Send my an IM anyone who wants to come for breakfast to our house  
I'll tell you where to go :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Wouldn't mind going but will be in San Diego 8)


i think you need to get your prioritys right :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Will bring Â£Â£Â£'s for gscs


Only seen this now: need glasses,, me :roll: 
I'll make you and Julie defos then


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Some familiar names/cars/faces here 

Glad to see you are hoping to come and join us 

Hi Dani    -Tatton also??!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> Hi Dani    -Tatton also??!


THat's a good possibility, Paul. So far it's the only weekend where I'm not doing anything at all  
Has Mr. Malcolm G. booked a plot or has he lost it? :roll: :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

We will be along. It was a great day out last year.

Steve


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> NewBeetlePaul said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani    -Tatton also??!
> ...


Not sure - will ask Mike/Julieanne - come along anyway - I will find you a good plot -after all it is me who marks them out!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > NewBeetlePaul said:
> ...


Yes, please, Paul  Club Audi will be there  
Can I have parking for up to 6 cars, room for gazeebo, table, chairs, etc, etc, please?
(ps: I don't think Malcolm G. has booked -so I'm doing it now) 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> 'It's a TT logo'


That was my idea.. maybe we should of waited until the field was empty.

The pic looked better from on top of that 10 ft high wall !

I should be OK for this event again.

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> NewBeetlePaul said:
> 
> 
> > 'It's a TT logo'
> ...


OK we need a field cleaner ,Ian , you know you can do it :lol: :lol: 
Maybe we can make a bigger one with MORE TTs  or put a couple in the middle and make a letter "I"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NewBeetlePaul,

you have PM


----------



## russell2002 (May 27, 2002)

What about z8's, actual thing is identicle to concept..........

and crossfires and RX8's

and Fiat Multiplas of course.


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

russell2002 said:


> What about z8's, actual thing is identicle to concept..........
> 
> and crossfires and RX8's
> 
> and Fiat Multiplas of course.


I will contact all but the Multipla Club... 

Those things are uglier than a bag full of assholes


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Just found out I cant make this 1. There's a surprise!!! :roll: Im goin to a wedding in Bradford and wont be back until late, very very Pis*ed Im assuming! Have a good one tho! G


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i don't think gworks has a tt at all :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We will know on the 29th :wink:

Good stuff Glen that you'll make it 8) 
What about you, Mark?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i will be there


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i will be there


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> We will know on the 29th :wink:
> 
> Good stuff Glen that you'll make it 8)
> What about you, Mark?


I just said that I cant make it?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gworks said:


> I just said that I cant make it?


Did you  I'll put my reading specs on next time  
Sorry, Glen


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

I Will be there 

Gavin


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Right once again, things have changed. :roll: I dont have to be in Bradford till 2pm, so I will make this one until about lunch time, then will scoot off to Bradford. What times ever1 gettin there for? Yipppeeee. My first ever proper TT meet, cant wait. See y'all there 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

gworks said:


> Right once again, things have changed. :roll: I dont have to be in Bradford till 2pm, so I will make this one until about lunch time, then will scoot off to Bradford. What times ever1 gettin there for? Yipppeeee. My first ever proper TT meet, cant wait. See y'all there 8)


We wil all be there around 1.30pm :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Start @10.00 ish onward


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

davidg said:


> gworks said:
> 
> 
> > Right once again, things have changed. :roll: I dont have to be in Bradford till 2pm, so I will make this one until about lunch time, then will scoot off to Bradford. What times ever1 gettin there for? Yipppeeee. My first ever proper TT meet, cant wait. See y'all there 8)
> ...


OH well, guess I wont have the pleasure of meeting you then? :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

gworks said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > gworks said:
> ...


Only messing , see you around 11.00 ish


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This looks like the best turn-out of TTs the CCS has seen so far 

So, who wants breakfast/coffe at our house then?
I know:
David and Julie
Andy

Anyone else?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> This looks like the best turn-out of TTs the CCS has seen so far
> 
> So, who wants breakfast/coffe at our house then?
> I know:
> ...


You have im


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> You have im


You as well


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Come on - there must be a few more TT's !!


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Count me in, I'll get details of Dani today at the Beehive meet this afternoon 8) Howard


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Anyone interested in joining YELLOW_TTs and my mini cruise to Gawsworth Hall?
We'll be leaving my house no later than 9:30am

Coffee from 9am onwards


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes please Dani, can you PM your details 8) H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Howard,
you have PM

Dani


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Last call then... 

Dont let the shitty weather put you off 

See you all Sunday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No chance, Paul.
It'll be sunny, I know it 

So for coffee at our's and cruise we have:

YELLOW_TT
Howard and Paulin
Dani and Ron

Anyone else :roll:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

We'll bring the croissants 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Howard :-*

We'll provide the butter


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi All,

We hope to arrive at Gawsworth around 11am. Subject to weather. See you all Sunday.

Steve, Caz & Nat


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks to NewBeetllePaul for yet another fabulous day out  
Shame about the rain but then it can't be sunny all the time.

Congratulations, Andy, for coming first in the best TT. You most definitely deserve to win this one!!!

There was just one person whom I didn't spot: G-works, where were you :roll:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Well done Andy, well deserved best overall car, your cars a minter 8)

Must learn to carry a leather and make friends with a valeter :lol: Howard


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Many thanks to NewBeetllePaul for yet another fabulous day out
> Shame about the rain but then it can't be sunny all the time.
> 
> Congratulations, Andy, for coming first in the best TT. You most definitely deserve to win this one!!!
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Thanks guys and gals... 

Nice to see you all again - the weather turned out right in the end 

C U later


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Paul,

Apart from the noticable absentee's, and the weather, and me with no coat / brolly ( Cheers David ) and getting my car filthy, and the traffic backed-up around Knutsford due to the M6 pile up.(Yes I was late to the "party" and was frowned upon, oh well. :? )

It was a great day. :lol:

Pics are

HERE


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> There was just one person whom I didn't spot: G-works, where were you :roll:


Well, is that Hardly a surprise. I know that once again I have let u down mi' dear but I had to attend my Mates wedding doo in Bradford (as mentioned in a previous statement). I was supposed to be there for 1pm but instead had to get there for 11am to help with car ribbons and all of that crap. Once again so sorry, and gutted I missed out AGAIN on a good show. Pics looks cool. Lovin the purple roadster....SWEEEET  
Definately going to Edition 38 next weekend if any1 is going to that, hopefully see u there. Glen.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> Apart from the noticable absentee's, and the weather, and me with no coat / brolly ( Cheers David ) and getting my car filthy, and the traffic backed-up around Knutsford due to the M6 pile up.(Yes I was late to the "party" and was frowned upon, oh well. :? )
> 
> ...


Great pics  and the one with the BIG puddle :x

Well you got to the party in the end  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super pictures, Ian 

Never mind getting to .. the party .. on time. We had a greaTT party


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

sorry to have missed out and let you down guys to be honest i got up ready to come over but it was pissing down and did not stop all day i was aiming to come early as we had guests later,anyway lets gets something going for a nw meet i was going to have a barbie but the weather is just crap. :?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

G-Works, 
R U really a TT owner or is it just a figment of your imagination :?: :?: :?: 
When you finally do turn up bring your logbook :wink: or I wont believe its yours  
By the way Gav's TT is 'Berry', and your right it is sweet and i'd be proud to own it.

H 
(Might see u some time - SweeeeTT) [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

H said:


> G-Works,
> R U really a TT owner or is it just a figment of your imagination :?: :?: :?:
> When you finally do turn up bring your logbook :wink: or I wont believe its yours
> By the way Gav's TT is 'Berry', and your right it is sweet and i'd be proud to own it.
> ...


LOL. Fair enough, I will bring the LOG BOOK without fail. I have and must admit a very busy life.....not braging, just tellin the truth.  
I will however H bring my Lbook just for u next time I ACTUALLY come to a meet/show & hopefully it wont let u down! :wink: A3 DFU has seen me a couple of times in it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> sorry to have missed out and let you down guys to be honest i got up ready to come over but it was pissing down and did not stop all day i was aiming to come early as we had guests later,anyway lets gets something going for a nw meet i was going to have a barbie but the weather is just crap. :?


We did have some [smiley=sunny.gif] in between the showers  
Why not try to make the German Sports Car Show, Mark 8)



gworks said:


> A3 DFU has seen me a couple of times in it.


Have I? Remind me when :roll:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Yo Dani
Go girl [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

gworks wrote: 
A3 DFU has seen me a couple of times in it. [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]

PHANTOM TT (that handle is available I believe)

They seek him here, they seek him there, they seek him everywhere [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> Yo Dani
> Go girl [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> gworks wrote:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Hmmm. Very funny every1. Ok, well remember on the A34 to Wilmslow, I was behind you on the bypass? Not ring a bell Dani. How could u let me down GIRL??? hehe.
Fair enough H, if 'Phantom TT' is what u want to believe, go ahead n believe it. I'll see u @ the next meet (one I can make) with me in my "PHANTOM TT" and the Log Book plastered on the side! :wink: :roll:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

glen

it may be sooner for the proof if i get my leather seats.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> glen
> 
> it may be sooner for the proof if i get my leather seats.


I know, I know mate. As of this morn, the car went into the Bodyshop for wing resprays for Edition 38 this weekends 'Show n Shine'. I will have it back Friday if u want to come down then??? To pick them up? Glen.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Didn't know Lord Luncan is alive and well, living in Manchester and drives a TT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gworks said:


> Ok, well remeber on the A34 to Wilmslow, I was behind you on the bypass? Not ring a bell Dani. How could u let me down GIRL??? hehe.


Well, if I would have ever met you, Glen, or indeed seen your car, then I would have recognised you.
You will agree there are *loads* of TTs around Wilmslow, so without knowing you/your car I can't recognise you :?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> gworks said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, well remeber on the A34 to Wilmslow, I was behind you on the bypass? Not ring a bell Dani. How could u let me down GIRL??? hehe.
> ...


It was like about 2 weeks ago? I flashed my headlamps at you and u waved. No? 
Forget it, it seems like no1 here is gonna believe me then. Whatever?! Met WAS on the M6 with it last week. Gee never thought it would be this hard to pursued people about owning an Audi TT, lol. Im cool with it tho, just a bit of fun 'n' games! Dont need to visit the forum and give help as I do to be insulted! :roll:

P.S: Is it Luncan or LUCAN??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gworks said:


> It was like about 2 weeks ago? I flashed my headlamps at you and u waved. No?


I flash and wave at every TT


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

See you all @ the next meet in my PHANTOM TT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------

